# HELP WITH MY SH



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Well i no this forum is for Ps but i rly need help. i bought a 1.5' red Snakehead today and i noticed a littel while ago he had some sorta parasites on his head. I tried to take them off two ways. First i tried to get the SH out of the water fully but he wouldn't have it. \ And the laudry baskit didnt fit him well any way so i though he might hurt himself. Next I ttryed to use tong to pull them off and get this THEY CRAWLED AWAY. Their are about 5 of them around 5mm in diamiter and they look like brine shrimp, I can see two little tiny eyes on each one. Here is a pc of the SH i took eairer and you can sorta c what im talking about. HELP ME OUT GUYS.


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

try prazipro.

you can get one HERE


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

StReLoK said:


> try prazipro.
> 
> you can get one HERE


I thought of another way to take them off without removing the SH which i think might have a good chance of working... if it doesn't i will try prazipro i just hope something works...


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

Sweet. Nice Fish.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

From your description it may very well be fish lice/louse. If they look like a crustaceoun (sp) to you up close than thats what they most likely are.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

yeh they sound like fish lice, any treatment for parasites, more usefully a anti crusacian treatment. most treatments with copper in will kill them. try prazipro first.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

odyssey said:


> yeh they sound like fish lice, any treatment for parasites, more usefully a anti crusacian treatment. most treatments with copper in will kill them. try prazipro first.


They are indeed fish lice...im going to pick up a treatment today...their are only 5 of them on his head so im geussing its not too far in...i hope i can turn it around. THNX FOR ALL THE HELP. i wil keep ya updated...


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

PRAZIPRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

good luck
nice fish!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Just remove them if you can, if not I believe you need something with Dimilin (Diflubenzuron) in it.


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

my rhom had fish lice and it looked just like this...i used dimilin and 5 days later they dissapeared but u have to treat 2 weeks long and repeat the treatment after 2 weeks....also add melafix in case of possible secondary infections.
here u can see a fish lice what i catched with the net
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;hl=wundwasser


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Inflade said:


> PRAZIPRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Won't do Jack in this case. Treat with nupefuron or dimilin.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

The past few days ive read over some of the posts in here and it seems people think prazi is some cure all for fish. Whats up with that? Looks like its time for a write up on prazipro lol.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ex0dus said:


> The past few days ive read over some of the posts in here and it seems people think prazi is some cure all for fish. Whats up with that? Looks like its time for a write up on prazipro lol.


plz do it


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Prazipro is for internal parasites so I wouldnt use the prazi.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

I used clout and all the lice was gone within 12 hours...I gave a half does soon after. Its been 10 days and not a sign of lice Thnx for the help all.


----------

